# Hosta's



## Aqua sobriquet (10 May 2012)

All my potted Hosta's have come out now


----------



## Antipofish (10 May 2012)

You're gonna need a BIG tank to put them in !!! LOL 

Those Hostas are looking really healthy though.  How do you avoid slugs ? Do you use pellets?


----------



## darren636 (10 May 2012)

you cannot beat sieboldii elegence. best hosta by far. do not like variegated though.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 May 2012)

No, slug pellets are nasty things for wildlife so we don't use anything like that in the garden. The Hosta's planted in the garden sometimes get a bit knibbled but the potted ones generally fair better. We encourage lots of birds to our garden and seeded a new pond with frogs spawn some years ago so the frogs and birds together with visiting hedgehogs help us keep slug numbers down.


----------



## Antipofish (10 May 2012)

Hi
We use a type of slug pellet that is wildlife and pet friendly.  Have you thought about that?  Not that you need it if you have frogs and hedgehogs


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 May 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> you cannot beat sieboldii elegence. best hosta by far. do not like variegated though.



Not sure, but I split one of the ones in the garden and potted it a while ago which I think may be an Elegans.
It's the one in front row in the terracotta coloured pot. The parent plant is really quite large, biggest Hosta in the garden.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 May 2012)

Not heard of those pellets, let me know what they are just in case!


----------



## Antipofish (10 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Not heard of those pellets, let me know what they are just in case!


OK Will have to check in the garden when I can wade across the grass !  Bit waterlogged ATM.  Bloody hosepipe ban my tushie !!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Aug 2012)

Just collected some seed from my Hosta's. I normally just divide them to get new plants as they don't grow true from seed but I thought it would be interesting to see what I get - if anything.    You never know, something nice may come up!


----------



## darren636 (9 Aug 2012)

ha! You have not seen a hosta until you visit bodnant  gardens  in  north  wales.  they  have  a  giant,  the  flower  spikes  are  well  over  two  metres  tall.  the  plant  itself  must  be  as  long  and  wide  as  a  couple  of  cars.....  a  great  place  to  visit  btw.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Aug 2012)

I've made a note of that Darren, thanks. I'd like to see the Hosta collection Prince Charles has as well.


----------



## darren636 (9 Aug 2012)

ah yes! His stumpery. Me too!


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Aug 2012)

we use lemon and orange skins around the bottom of ours...works a treat.


----------



## Garuf (11 Aug 2012)

Coffee works well as well, caffeine is impossibly toxic to slugs. Grounds don't work as well as fresh coffee left to cool and poured into the soil.


----------



## Sentral (12 Aug 2012)

Everything I try to grow gets eaten by s ails in my garden


----------

